# S300 snow pusher



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

I just bought a S300 2 speed with a protech 10 foot pusher how much faster will it push big parking lots then a 3/4 ton with a 8.2 boss plow just trying to figure out how much it will clear on a 3 inch snow per hour thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Some more experienced guys will chime in. I run a S300 2 speed with a 8ft plow and no wings and can still out plow a 3/4 ton with a 8.5ft straight blade. I would say you can probably plow the same lot in 1/2 the time. Have any pics of your skid with the pusher? would love to see it because I am getting ready to order a 10ftprotech for my S300.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I will agree and disagree. In most lots all day long truck will not be able to touch you but if the lot is to long or to long of a push trucks will fly by you. Either way you have a awsome setup and it will be very productive, play major role in your fleet, and will be faster then a truck most of the time. SIMA has the production rate figures, they will show you square footage per hour per machine. There rate are pretty acurate but are not land speed records but they should be very helpful.


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

bumppppppppppppppp


----------



## capitolseal (Mar 3, 2005)

i ran an s330 with a 12 foot box this past winter...absolutely kills a truck plowing. Besides the width (12 ft over 8 ft plow) the thing is constantly plowing. With a truck you lose your turnaround time or backup time. bobcat can turn in 3 seconds so its much more efficient. only problem with a box is that the amount of snow dictates the usable width. if you have 12 inches to push you're not going to be able to use the whole box because you'll get too much snow in front and the bobcat won't push it. granted a 12 ft box is a little ambitious for a skidsteer but i bought it used, probably go with a 10 ft next time.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Long shot parking lots trucks rule but parking spaces with allot of islands and small places to pile snow then skid loader will be the best bet. With a truck you have speed on your side while windrowing and you can keep the rows smaller by spreading them out with speed and with a skid loader the wind rows start to get heavier and tall. Both have their place.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Our A300 w/ 10' pusher can double the production of a 8' plow truck on a big lot. Once you get to open space, the plow truck has a low efficiency with moving the snow a long distance. They work side by side in a 120k sq-ft open lot and is is no contest.


----------

